# Which system would be better



## GlennA (10 mo ago)

I am trying to decide which system to upgrade to.
I live in a condo in the KC area.
I have a heated (to 55 degrees) basement below me and another condo above me.
My windows face South and West.
I am away from December through March and set the thermostat to 55 degrees
I am away for two months in the summer and set the thermostat to 80 degrees.
So...I am in the condo from
April to mid June
Mid August to the end of November

Quote 1 10 years parts and labor $8432
Lennox ML180 80% furnace 
Lennox ML14XC1-042 16 seer air conditioner
Trane THUUMD-300 Environwise humidier

Quote 2 10 year parts and labor $9070
Trane 58x1 80% furnace 
Trane X816 16 seer air conditioner
Aprilaire 400 humidifier

I am not concerned about the $600 price difference
Thanks,
Glenn A


----------



## reynoldthimmesch9 (9 mo ago)

I think it all depends on how much money you are willing to pay for it


----------



## wadsworthharlston54 (9 mo ago)

Good afternoon, I would like to know if you have decided something about which system to choose. 2 air conditioners broke down in my house, and I still don't know what to choose as new models. I was advised to simply repair them with the help of an air conditioner repair service, but I'm not sure that repair can help in my case. Most likely I just need to buy new models and that's it, and not start endless repairs. what do you think about it? Any advice will be useful and I will be very glad to them, I thank you in advance


----------

